# Blueface does Fort Worth III



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Or at least he might!!! :cb

I got a phone call from Blueface this evening. He will know for certain tomorrow, but he may be heading back to DFW next week. We are looking at possibly getting together in the area for one more herf on Thursday (9/6). The location unknown so far, but we might try to go to Del Frisco's and trade Bluebell Ice Cream martinis for cigars. Detail to come soon after Carlos confirms the trip. 

So who is in???


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Blueface does Dallas III*

As discussed, you know I'm in


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Blueface does Dallas III*

Need to book flight.
Looks like I will be there late Wednesday and leave on Friday.
Thursday night sounds like a good night for me.
Let me know.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Blueface does Dallas III*



Blueface said:


> Need to book flight.
> Looks like I will be there late Wednesday and leave on Friday.
> Thursday night sounds like a good night for me.
> Let me know.


Sounds good :tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Blueface does Dallas III*

Flight and hotel booked.
I get in late Wednesday evening just before 9.
Will be on my own so no problems getting away Thursday evening.
Just let me know where.
I assume it will be at either of our two locations we have herfed?
That local bar near the hotel where Tara can occasionally be found or DelFrisco's?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Blueface does Dallas III*



Blueface said:


> Flight and hotel booked.
> I get in late Wednesday evening just before 9.
> Will be on my own so no problems getting away Thursday evening.
> Just let me know where.
> ...


You're the guest, Carlos. You pick.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Re: Blueface does Dallas III*



croatan said:


> You're the guest, Carlos. You pick.


The one with ex-football players? :bx


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Blueface does Dallas III*

See you guys Thursday.
May have very limited access to CS so James or Tony, please call my cell if you don't see me back on CS during the week.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Blueface does Dallas III*



Blueface said:


> See you guys Thursday.
> May have very limited access to CS so James or Tony, please call my cell if you don't see me back on CS during the week.


Will do. Talked to Tony yesterday. I believe the current plan is to meet at a martini bar called Ten, on Foch street just outside of downtown, for a couple of drinks, and then head to Del Frisco's. Cool?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Blueface does Dallas III*



croatan said:


> Will do. Talked to Tony yesterday. I believe the current plan is to meet at a martini bar called Ten, on Foch street just outside of downtown, for a couple of drinks, and then head to Del Frisco's. Cool?


I will be pretty beat and tired and looking forward to a half day on Friday.
Martini shoulds great!
Steak sounds great!
Cigars sounds great!


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Blueface does Dallas III*

Tony sent me a PM invite for this little spectacle. Unfortunately, I cannot make it. My daughter is coming into town and I have comitted to spending some quality time with her when I am not at work. 
(Not that drinking fine liquor, eating great steak, and smoking dusty old Cubans isn't quality time, mind you!:ss)

I appreciate you thinking of me, Tony. I will surely think of each of you during the night. Be sure to get a good picture of Carlos dancing. And this time remind Mike that the penalty for desertion will be death. (Or something equally as painful......maybe we should make him watch Carlos dance......Or even better, make him dance WITH Carlos!

Have a safe evening.:al 
Smoke one for 'Ole Uniputt!


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Blueface does Dallas III*

Sounds like fun. I am in Austin this week, but I am hoping to clear out and make the wild Ft. Worth scene on Thursday.

thanks for the offer

TT:cb


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: Blueface does Dallas III*

will do my best to make this. i just found out tonight that i might have to go to dallas thursday night because of an early funeral on friday in plano.

bruce


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Blueface does Dallas III*



broozer said:


> will do my best to make this. i just found out tonight that i might have to go to dallas thursday night because of an early funeral on friday in plano.
> 
> bruce


We have a funeral to attend this weekend in East Texas. I swear getting together with these guys is always under bad circumstances, duress and undue pressure. Yet I continue to be strangely drawn to them.

TT:cb


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Blueface does Dallas III*

I plan to arrive at Ten (the Martini bar on Foch street) around 6:00 p.m. tomorrow unless Carlos (or anyone else) thinks he can make it earlier, in which case I'll head over there a little sooner. Hope to see y'all there.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: Blueface does Dallas III*

Sure do wish I could have made this one but I couldn't come up with any reasons to be in Ft Worth

I know you guys had a blast.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Blueface does Dallas III*

This was a very good time out last night. Broozer, Trudy, James and myself all made Carlos feel like he needs to move to Texas now! We started at Ten Martini and Cigar bar by joining a regular group of friends for the Thursday night herf. After awhile, Carlos, James and I headed off to Del Frisco for more smokes and food (mmmm... steaks :dr) before ending the evening with a Bell's Delight. It was a fun time had by all.

:cb


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Blueface does Dallas III*

Yep. Good friends, food, and cigars are hard to beat. Let's do it again soon


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

You guys couldn't talk trudy into steaks at Del Friscos?

Man I'm jelous of the Del's delights and Steaks... not to mention the fine cigars I know you guys smoked.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

He grumpled something about driving an hour and high school football... JK

It was good seeing Trudy again. I really need to get out to his rach for some hunting someday soon.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Guys,
Thanks for the hospitality and great company.
Had a great time as always.
Not only did I get to do a Bell's or Del's Delight but I also got the recipe.
How cool is that.
Guess what I will be making tonight?
There goes my diet and weight loss but at least it is for a tasty cause.

Mark,
What happened to you?
I thought you were following us and next thing I know, you had left.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Why dont you ever come to Austin ya bastage?  Ft Worth is a little too far for me :tg Guess if Im gonna get to herf with you again Im gonna have to come to Florida


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Guys,
> Thanks for the hospitality and great company.
> Had a great time as always.
> Not only did I get to do a Bell's or Del's Delight but I also got the recipe.
> ...


I got texted and felt I needed to choose my battles. I was with Tony and told him next time and could not find you or James. I felt bad, but this bought me herf's in the future.

Look forward to the ranch in 5 days. You guys need to figure out how to get out there.

Next time

TT:cb


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

txdyna65 said:


> Why dont you ever come to Austin ya bastage?  Ft Worth is a little too far for me :tg Guess if Im gonna get to herf with you again Im gonna have to come to Florida


Got a couple of guys willing to have a cigar any night. Let us know as we are in Austin three weeks out of every month.

TT:cb


----------

